# Thetford blue chem



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Help.Held up in Mojacar with Ruptured tendons.So cant move around much.Ran out of bluecem.Anybody know of sales outlet in this area
Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SEVE said:


> Help.Held up in Mojacar with Ruptured tendons.So cant move around much.Ran out of bluecem.Anybody know of sales outlet in this area
> Thanks


Sorry no, we would post you some but it would cost a fortune in post charges

Peter


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Should be able to get some at Garrucha at a ships chandeler in the port. Thats not to far away. Most seem to stock it or a copy of it.
Andy


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*sourcing blue-chem in Palomares*

Cheers for that Inkey & Peter, Garrucha chandlers it is then
Seve.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your problem ( tendons that is - painful)

If you have time to google MHF then there was a post some time ago ( early last year ?) about a Spanish washing up liquid whose name I forget. It was supposed to be far superior to the usual loo fluid, considerably cheaper and available from all Spanish supermarkets.

G

Just found a post by C7Ken ( who lives in Spain) It's called Estrella.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Biomagic. :lol:


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

In agreement with Grizzly on the soap idea. Have been using liquid detergent from Lidl for the last 2 years. (the white one with a picture of a bar of soap on it).
Much cheaper and biofriendly + can wash clothes in it (try that with thetford blue).
OK with cassettes but unknown issue with RV waste tanks.
Kevin


----------

